# Wood Gloat (Pic Heavy)



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 21, 2014)

Earlier in the week I posted a couple of DIW bolt action pens that I "sold" to a work customer. He is a woodworker himself, but more into furniture. You might ask what I'm getting at, well the payment was as follows:


 Walnut


 Oak


 Some curly-ish mesquite


 Figured Birch


 Some more figured mesquite


 FTW: some old growth redwood (fairly straight grained, but pretty nonetheless)



And a very happy minion :biggrin: 



Looks like I have a busy busy weekend ahead of me. There are more pieces of mesquite and walnut in the mix of things as well!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't know.. I think you should spend more time with the happy minion and send that wood to me for proper disposal.:biggrin:


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome score!!!


----------

